# Long flowering period



## franco3420 (Sep 10, 2015)

I know this sounds crazy but my indoor plants have been in the flowering stage, 12 on/12 off for 98 days and I see very few amber trichomes. Hard to believe. I use the little Radio Shack microscope. Is this possible? Has anyone else experienced such a long flowering period? I'm growing OG Kush and I am using 2 400 watt HPS bulbs for just 2 plants. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 10, 2015)

a photo would help.  Some heavy Sativas can go a long while. The Black Haze comes to mind,  They state it to be a 14-16 week flower. We have yet to try the OG Kush but seen a few here that has. Who is the breeder?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2015)

Many long flowering sativas can take that long, but I don't think your OG should be taking that long.

How are you checking the trichs?  Are you sure you have no light leaks?  This could really retard flowering.


----------



## franco3420 (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm checking my trichs with a radio shack hand held microscope. I am sure I have no light leaks. This is why I'm puzzled as to why they are taking so long.
Go figure!!!
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2015)

Could be to much Nitrogen.
To much can delay and/or increase flowering times


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2015)

I mean do you snip a sugar leaf, remove it from the grow space and the artificial lights and check it on a solid surface where you can look at it well?

Can we get a pick of the plant?  I would like to see the structure of the plant and the shape of the leaves.


----------



## franco3420 (Sep 11, 2015)

Well I'm only using Fox Farm "Cha Ching" and sugar daddy for nutrients so I doubt if They're getting too much nitrogen. I cut out other nuits. about 2 weeks ago when most of the trichs turned cloudy. 

I'll take a picture of a leaf and post it. {Hope I can figure out how to do that!}


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2015)

The Nitrogen would be stored in the leaves. You only quit 2 weeks ago giving them excess N.

I start using flowering teas 2 weeks after going 12/12, not at the 12th week of flower


----------



## franco3420 (Sep 12, 2015)

What kind of flowering teas? Where can I get them? I never heard of them before your post but I thank you.


----------

